# HEMS Dispatcher looking for work.



## flightwatch67 (Nov 9, 2010)

I wish to seek a position in an organization where I can perform efficiently, diligently and with integrity. I would like to exploit my potential and 13 years experience of enhancing communications in an air medical organization as well as adding value to the operations.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 9, 2010)

If you're willing to move, Airlife out here is hiring. If I remember correctly they're also hiring for a supervisor or lead type position too.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Do they need HEMS Doctors too?


----------

